# Помогите пожалуйста идентифицировать инструмент



## Дормидонт (2 Дек 2021)

Видел на сайте профессональную оценку оригинальности аккордеоновю
Прошу посмотрите: https://www.avito.ru/rostov-na-donu...ordeon_italyanskiy_firmy_scandalli_1532395625
Похоже на оригинал?
И что порекомендуете посмотреть, чтобы убедиться в этом?


----------



## vyachek (2 Дек 2021)

Смахивает на трехголосную Бреветту 41/120. Только что-то клапанов мало на сурдине. Шильдик должен быть у оригинального Скандаля с номером и где made.


----------



## vyachek (2 Дек 2021)

Типа такого 
Если допустят вовнутрь, то на резонаторах должна быть надпись Scandalli.


----------



## globus (3 Дек 2021)

А круглые лючки на правой крышке - для регулирования громкости?


----------



## vyachek (3 Дек 2021)

globus написал(а):


> А круглые лючки на правой крышке - для регулирования громкости?


Сурдина предназначена для изменения тембровой окраски. При закрытой сурдине максимально подавляются высокие частоты.


----------



## MAN (3 Дек 2021)

globus, про сурдину вам уже объяснили, а для регулирования громкости на аккордеонах используют мех.


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Дек 2021)

Дормидонт написал(а):


> Похоже на оригинал?


На оригинал похоже, ибо это он и есть. Современные требования и трёхголосость на полном аккордеоне- не сочетаются. Но для домашнего музицирования вполне подойдёт.


----------



## p65000 (3 Дек 2021)

А я думал это подстаканники - поиграл, поставил на пол, установил в него стаканы, чтобы не опрокинуть.


----------



## Дормидонт (4 Дек 2021)

Таки купил.
Ба-а-а-алдеюю-ю-ю-ю-ю-ю...
Всё что до этого было - как "плотник супротив столяра"  Как Мерседес на фоне Москвича 412 ):. Ба-а-а-алде-е-е-е-е-ю-ю-ю-ю-ю...
Но уже вижу кое-какие временные проблемы:
1. Надпись (см.фото) справа, шпилька, как продолжение самой надписи, которой она крепится к корпусу, очевидно сломалась. И надпись согнулась (см.фото) и крутится вокруг левой сохранившейся. Что посоветуете? Разогнуть и приклеить? Как "know how"?
2. Потёртости "родного" коленкора рубинового цвета. Где такой взять?
3.Ремень вот тоже потёрт сильно...
А так похоже на оригинал. Даже не знаю есть ли смысл открывать и смотреть резонаторы? Звук-то - "ни пропьёшь, ни прокуришь, ни в карты не проиграешь" 
А эти штуки круглые "подстаканники" ... сурдинами называются? - По сути они регулируют именно "открытость" истечения звука. Можно открыть больше, можно меньше, можно совсем закрыть.


----------



## Дормидонт (4 Дек 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> На оригинал похоже, ибо это он и есть. Современные требования и трёхголосость на полном аккордеоне- не сочетаются. Но для домашнего музицирования вполне подойдёт.


Не понял в отношении "не сочетаются"?


vyachek написал(а):


> Только что-то клапанов мало на сурдин


Что имеете ввиду? Вот эти круглые блестящие, которые vyachek сурдинами назвал? В интернете видел 4 штуки. А стандарт -6. Чего-то больше и не помню чтобы видел... или что Вы имеете ввиду под "клапанами"? Регистры? В этом экземпляре их 9. Максимум видел 13. Где-нибудь случайно нет толкового описания такого инструмента?


----------



## Дормидонт (4 Дек 2021)

vyachek написал(а):


> Типа такого


А не подскажете: вот эта идентифицирующая надпись какой-то смысл имеет? Т.е. "М 725/85" какую информацию несёт в себе?


----------



## ugly (4 Дек 2021)

Дормидонт написал(а):


> 2. Потёртости "родного" коленкора рубинового цвета. Где такой взять?


например, 50 M Role-Kaliko, Accordion Bellows-Edging Strips, Accordion Bellows Tape | eBay
В "Рукодельницах" можно поискать...
Если мех сильно потрепан - лучше новый заказать, хотя выйдет в треть цены инструмента.


Дормидонт написал(а):


> 3.Ремень вот тоже потёрт сильно...


Ремни - это расходники...


Дормидонт написал(а):


> Не понял в отношении "не сочетаются"?


Четырехголосый инструмент имеет те же габариты и только слегка большую массу, но тембровых возможностей сильно больше.
Для любительского использования такой нормально.


----------



## Дормидонт (4 Дек 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> Если мех сильно потрепа


Нет не сильно. Спасибо за подсказку. Поищу. Никогда не покупал на EBay. Как это происходит? Заказ-100%-я предоплата-ожидание? Насколько это надежно? 
И вот я посмотрел: цвет, наверное, подходит 3R.
А что значит: количество "1".
Это сколько?


----------



## ugly (4 Дек 2021)

Также, как на АлиЭкспресс.
Заказ, оплата, ожидание посылки. Если не придёт - вернут деньги.

Данный товар - это 50 метров ленты. Количество "1" - 1 рулон.
Можно поискать меньше или дешевле, это я просто первое попавшееся скинул.


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Дек 2021)

Дормидонт написал(а):


> Потёртости "родного" коленкора рубинового цвета. Где такой взять?


На инструментах бюджетного уровня надо для себя уяснить: А что мы хотим получить в итоге и сколько цен по 45 тр ещё в него ухнуть).
Если руки из нужного места, искать поставщика из Дортмунда может и не очень обязательно. Как резать, чем резать, чем клеить, всё равно вопросы будут. Родина богата материалами эконом- класса.


https://www.avito.ru/moskva/remont_i_stroitelstvo/dermatin_kuski_1834272659


----------



## Дормидонт (4 Дек 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Родина богата материалами эконом- класса.


Не знаю у кого как... но у меня уже любовь к нему, почти как к женщине ... и сколько "ухнуть" уже не столь принципиально (если понемножку в рамках достижимого для моего бюджета). 
Спасибо Вам за участие, но то что Вы предложили это-совсем не то, от слова "совсем". А вот там куда ссылку дал ugly очень похоже на родное.
P.S. Как же вот-таки надпись закрепить? Как я ранее писал, она закреплена с одной стороны на миниатюрном штифте, а второй обломан, осталась только дырочка. И сама надпись чуть искривлена.
Мне очень не хочется отдавать в ремонт так называемым "мастерам". Уже обжёгся правда в другой сфере, однако уствоил правило: хочешь, чтобы сделано было хорошо -сделай сам. У нас не наблюдаю надёжных. С одним как-то контактировал, говорю: "...хотел бы поприсутствовать во время ремонта..." он - "...учить кого-то...? Не хочу." А мне не обучение важно. А качество. В одном из купленных мною аккордеонов "мастер" вместо бронзовой проволоки на которой нанизаны клавиши, поставил стальную, но главное- бОльшего диаметра. "Впихнул" клавиши на них. Можете представить что получилось.


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Дек 2021)

Дормидонт написал(а):


> говорю: "...хотел бы поприсутствовать во время ремонта..."


Две недели по 12 часов в день сидеть в чужом доме?


----------



## p65000 (4 Дек 2021)

Дормидонт написал(а):


> и сколько "ухнуть" уже не столь принципиально


Да да, я вот тоже взялся за реставрацию. И, конечно, хочется все покрасивше, да поприятнее, а как прикинешь сколько придется вложить, так сразу желание и отпадает. Хотел бутоны крутые влепить, а они стоят по 3-4 евро. А мне их надо две сотни 
В мех везде пишут не вкладываться особо - лучше новый заказать. Если он внешне износился, то он и внутри уже совсем не новый.


----------



## ugly (4 Дек 2021)

Дормидонт написал(а):


> P.S. Как же вот-таки надпись закрепить?


тупо приклеить


----------



## Дормидонт (4 Дек 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Две недели по 12 часов в


Ну уж и две недели...
Сам я поколупался 3-4 часа. -Менял подкладку под клавиши, т.к. от выработки образовались канавы и стучало сильно.


----------



## Дормидонт (4 Дек 2021)

p65000 написал(а):


> Хотел бутоны крутые влепить


Что за "бутоны"?


----------



## p65000 (4 Дек 2021)

Кнопки


----------



## Дормидонт (5 Дек 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> например, 50 M Role-Kaliko,


У меня карта "Мир". Пытался оформит покупку. Пишет "не поддержтивается". А другой у меня нет.


----------



## Дормидонт (5 Дек 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> искать поставщика из Дортмунда может и не очень обязательно


Где-то вот помнится был ещё сайт где всяко-разно для аккордеонов продавалось. Сайт, который указал ugly это -то что надо. Именно такого цвета надо )3R), но не работает с картой "Мир".
Не подскажете приемлемый? -
P.S. нашёл "DELICIA" (Delicia - Аккордеоны, баяны. Музпром официальный представитель Delicia России) вот только не знаю: z100D "Ёлочка! по их каталогу это тоже самое, что Дортмунский 3Rod?


----------



## ugly (5 Дек 2021)

Ледерин - он и есть ледерин. Есть гладкий, есть ребристый. Тут больше цвет подбирать надо, т.к. по прайсу есть ярко-красный и темно-красный, но без фоток.


p65000 написал(а):


> Кнопки


Кстати, кнопки на делиции по 1 евро выходят. Набор кнопок на правую сторону Юпитера (примерно сотня) - что-то около 8000р.


----------



## p65000 (5 Дек 2021)

Спасибо. Пластиковые на алике тоже нашел.
К сожалению, я увидел красоту у кого-то из французских продавцов - кнопки из оливкового дерева. Кремовые с темными прожилками. После этого на пластик уже не тянет  . Причем оливковые заготовки в мастерской имеются - я из нее шахматный набор точил в прошлом году. Кругляшков наточить - не проблема, надо только подумкать, как шурупы в них надежно закрепить, чтобы потом открутить кнопку можно было. Но не буду захватывать эту тему.


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Дек 2021)

p65000 написал(а):


> кнопки из оливкового дерева. Кремовые с темными прожилками.


То есть аутентичность не интересна от слова "ваще"? Тогда зачем красный лидерин и восстановление надписи? Задуть из пульвера в любой цвет, будет красиво. Стильно, молодёжно.. . .


----------



## p65000 (5 Дек 2021)

Вы меня с дормидонтом перепутали кажись.


----------



## Дормидонт (5 Дек 2021)

ugly написал(а):


> Кстати,


А что скажете вот о таком инструменте, как "Stradella"?
Мною он был куплен самым первым, когда возродилась тяга к музицированию. Я купил его относительно за дорого и без футляра. Потом подумал, что человек, который мне продал его - надул меня, т.к. до этого уже забыл как они звучат, и на тот момент на Авито предложений не было много. А вот сейчас посмотрел в сравнении со Scandalli и другими... совсем и не плохо звучит. Не скажу, что также, как Scandalli, но таки лучше Weltmester, Horch и им подобным.


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Дек 2021)

Страделла не может звучать лучше Вельтмайстера, ибо они сделаны в одном городе ГДР на одной фабрике... .


----------



## MAN (6 Дек 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Страделла не может звучать лучше Вельтмайстера, ибо они сделаны в одном городе ГДР на одной фабрике... .


Любопытный аргумент. Но вот, скажем, тульские баяны "Этюд 205" и "МИР" тоже ведь сделаны на одной фабрике, а звучат почему-то очень по-разному. В чём же тут секрет?


----------



## Дормидонт (6 Дек 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> не может звучать лучше Вельтмайстера


Таки звучит, как мне представляется.


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Дек 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> В чём же тут секрет?


Может, в цене?
Так-то Страделла из тех же деталей с того же склада, тот же Ганс Швайнмульке их выдавал тому же Гюнтеру Махензолингу.
Конечно, речь о ширпотребе ГДР из Клингенталя, а не об элитных топ-моделях. ГДР образовалась в 1949 году. Началась централизация производства под крылом концерна Вельтмайстер. К середине 1950-х Вельтмайстер, один из оплотов социалистического народного хозяйства, поглотил фирмы, фирмочки, мастерские, конторы и конторки. Все эти Фиротти, Страделлы, и много много подобных клингентальских производителей. Но в угоду потребителю были на некоторое время сохранены эти бутафорские имена. Хотя всё уже было объединено в один концерн. К моменту появления революционной Стеллы все псевдосамостоятельные лейблы перестали существовать де-юре. Де-факто их уж и не было давно... . Я так думаю. Так что Страделла звучит ровно так, как фестивальный Вельт, ибо это одно и то же).


----------



## ugly (6 Дек 2021)

Kuzalogly, это когда новые. Но с тех времен прошло немало времени, тупо сохраность может быть разная, даже если ни в один из них не лазили...


----------

